# Bison Chili, Sous Vide



## Zwiefel (Dec 21, 2014)

A little Mario Pron






Caramelize the onions






Dried Black beans, Homemade Chili powder, stock, and ro-tel





Into the PC for 1 hour at full pressure





Cube the bison, with a little DTN Pron





Brown the cubed bison (the debuyer needs re-seasoning, a house guest hosed my seasoning).





Deglaze the pan with some red wine





Add cubed, browned meat to the cooled sauce





Bagged up and ready to go





Into the bath at 133F for 6 hours





More once I get it out of the water bath and get it plated.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks great, Danny...but why not just do the whole thing in the pressure cooker, rather than add the sous vide step? Not criticizing; just curious as I don't own either.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 21, 2014)

ecchef said:


> Looks great, Danny...but why not just do the whole thing in the pressure cooker, rather than add the sous vide step? Not criticizing; just curious as I don't own either.



fair question. This is experimental for me. Trying to figure out how to do a braise with very lean meats. This is kinda like using beef tenderloin. I think an hour at PC temps would render the meat inedible, as would the 3+ hours simmer on the stovetop (instead of the PC). Hoping the low temp of the SV will allow enough time for flavors to marry, but not overcook the bison.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 23, 2014)

The final product. The bison was still pink and tasty...and mostly tender. Might go a few degrees hotter next time. The entire product was certainly satisfactory. Entirely acceptable for what to me is completely new territory, both Bison and chili sous vide.


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow Danny , came out great! Would you try hotter or longer next time?


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 23, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> Wow Danny , came out great! Would you try hotter or longer next time?



I'm pleased. I think I'd go 135-139F next time, or double the time.


----------



## muddywaterstones (Dec 29, 2014)

Interesting results. Looks good. What cut of bison was it? I won't be happening upon any over here at the local market in France but I'm trying to get my head around the type of meat involved. I've no idea but I was imagining something that would be sinewy, tough and need long, slow cooking. Your results have me confounded! Looks delicious!


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 29, 2014)

muddywaterstones said:


> Interesting results. Looks good. What cut of bison was it? I won't be happening upon any over here at the local market in France but I'm trying to get my head around the type of meat involved. I've no idea but I was imagining something that would be sinewy, tough and need long, slow cooking. Your results have me confounded! Looks delicious!



This was a sirloin cut, so there are multiple muscles involved, and therefore connective tissue....but not much, and very very little fat. That's why I went the sous vide route. keep the temp low so the lean meat doesn't overcook and squeeze out all the water, but high enough so that the enzymatic reaction needed to break down the connective tissue can still take place. I went with 6 hours at 133F...next time I'd go probably 10 hours as there were a couple of stringy bits still.


----------



## mise_en_place (Dec 30, 2014)

This looks like a chili I would eat. 

Do you have a cryovac? I just have a regular old food saver. Have had some terrible luck with meat that is too juicy, so haven't even tried using liquid in the bag.

Note: I am aware of the trick of freezing liquid and then inserting into the bag, but curious how you did it.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 30, 2014)

mise_en_place said:


> This looks like a chili I would eat.
> 
> Do you have a cryovac? I just have a regular old food saver. Have had some terrible luck with meat that is too juicy, so haven't even tried using liquid in the bag.
> 
> Note: I am aware of the trick of freezing liquid and then inserting into the bag, but curious how you did it.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003YE8FG0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

took me over a year to get it!


----------



## mise_en_place (Dec 30, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003YE8FG0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> took me over a year to get it!



Thanks. The saving starts now.


----------



## daveb (Dec 30, 2014)

It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 30, 2014)

daveb said:


> It's a wonderful thing.



Yes...part of the time was saving money...but more than that it was getting myself to SPEND it! Now that I've had it for 6 months or so, I have zero regrets. would replace it in a heartbeat. Exactly the same story as my smoker.


----------



## mise_en_place (Dec 31, 2014)

Zwiefel, have you tried making pickles in your vacuum chamber?

How did that go (if you've tried it)?


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 31, 2014)

mise_en_place said:


> Zwiefel, have you tried making pickles in your vacuum chamber?
> 
> How did that go (if you've tried it)?



I tried to quick pickle radishes using some leftover pickle brine, and a vac bag. I wasn't too impressed with the result....but that's not a great combination...and now I have the mason jar attachment, which should work better so this is on my list again.


----------

